# Antennas



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. I've got an antenna question. On my 67, is the stock antenna non telescopic with an oval tip? There are a couple on ebay. One is definitely not for mine, but if someone is looking for an antenna from a 65 lemans sports coupe, there's one item#33024119330. 

For me, there's one for 64-68 GM A bodies but is is telescopic. These are the most NOS and used antennas I've seen for a while. They also have one for 68-69 that I'd like to know if it will be right for my 67. Please advise on the stock type for my car. I've had people tell me many different things. Was the mast just straight with no retracting?
Thanks
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. If you have a front fender mount antenna, and not a power rear antenna, it is a telescopic, semi-retracting antenna. Some are oval in cross-section, some are round. The one on my '67 is round. They "retract" to the length of the first segment.....about a foot or so. They extend to about 3 feet in length. I think they are composed of three sections. Would need to look at mine to verify. They have a round, beehive shaped base. A non-telescoping antenna would not be correct for your '67 as far as I know. Hope this helps........
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Help..*

It's hard to tell what is stock for these anymore! Does anyone really have a stock antenna? I was told by some that it's an oval tip and non retracting. I've heard that one of the vendors got ahold of a core antenna so they'll be able to get as close to stock as possible and they'll be available soon!!

I don't know if this helps, but my car only came with an am radio. It is front fender mounted and even at looking at pics, it's so hard to determine what is right for the car. :confused Or when looking at parts cars, there's no antenna to gauge what is needed. 

Anyways, I know this is a small problem to most of you, but I've almost got all my parts and I've located a local plating company, so there's only a couple of more things I need to do. My body parts are arriving tomorrow so the car's going in either Friday or Monday. I'm so excited but yet pulling my hair out. Soon I'll be baldie67...

I'm still going with black...
Linda

PS. Is all the weatherstripping comparable to each other or are there kits that you guys have used that are better than others?
Thanks guys


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, all of the '67's with the front mounted manual antenna were a retracting antenna. By retracting, I mean that it collapses down to the length of the first segment. NOT flush with the body like modern cars with power antennas. It will collapse down to about 12--18 inches. You have to manually pull it to extend it to its full 3 foot or so length. I've heard good things about Steele Rubber products. I've gotten some weatherstripping from Ames and Year One, and they are of good quality. On the paint: are you SURE you want to go with Black Pearl? Solid, deep, non-metallic Starlight Black looks really clean and mean. Especially with the red pinstripe! Anyway it's a huge improvement over the washed-out Champagne/light gold colors! Good luck. Are you still trying to get the GTO Restoration Guide? Hope you have it by now. I think there are antenna photos in it. 
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff,
I'll find that antenna on ebay and reply with the number and you could tell me what you think. Was a 68 antenna different?

I do like the Starlight Black but haven't decided on a pinstripe yet. I'm going with the Rally IIs 15x7 with black caps and red letters and black lugnuts. Is there a certain type size tire? I know you've written it before, but I forgot...

I'm on order number three for that damn guide. I bought one off Ebay and after not receiving it, asked for the tracking number. Instead of replying, they just gave me my money back. Again, no book. So, I'll just go through one of the vendors when I order the weatherstripping. Even Amazon didn't have them in stock....
I've seen those retracting antennas but wasn't sure if it was a solid mast I was looking for, for I've been told many different things. 
I appreciate your help Jeff. I was going to restore my dash bezel myself, but there's some guys that do an awesome job and will give me a good deal with a pad and new wire harness. I probably need one of those too. 
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*68 tempest antenna*

Jeff, can't figure out how to link, so the ebay # is 360058260104. 68 tempest antenna. Please if possible, give it a look and see if it'll be interchangeable with my car.

thanks again,
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I'll give a look at the antenna and get back to you. The correct lug nuts have the red centers in them for your car. You are correct with the black CENTER CAPS with red PMD in the middle. For tires, I'd run 'em all the same size so that you can rotate them and get good mileage out of them. Something like 235/75/15 or perhaps narrower 225's. You could also go with 70 series tires (Wider and shorter than 75's) , or even 60 series tires (wider and shorter still). For ride quality and appearance, I'd run the 225 or 235 in a 70 or 75 series. take a look at them at your local shop and see what you like. They should clear all the sheet metal fine. You could run monster 255/60/15's out back, and 225/75's in the front....that would look MEAN. I guess it all depends on your attitude!!!! Back soon about the antenna.......
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda: that's the antenna you want. The only thing that could be different from '67 is the mounting bezel that hits the fender, but it needs replaced anyway. As for the unit itself, it looks great, and the price is right.
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*So, here we go again*

Hi guys. I got OPG's catalog on Saturday. It looks like they're carrying genuine reproduction antennas now. I did however find one on Ebay that says it's a genuine NOS 67-68 antenna part #9794673. Is this correct? It's hard to see on the pic. The item # is 350068023602. If anyone has time, please let me know if it's correct. 

Thank You,
Linda
Pics of roof have been taken. Just have to download them....


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

HI this is my first post, but I thought maybe I could shine some light on this. If you go to Ames Performance Engineering website and download their catalog, under the "Electrical Related" section, there is a scetch and a discription on the attena and they say it fits 67 thru 69. Hope this helps. I'm not affiliated with Ames, but I have bought a lot from them because of their quality, honesty and prices.
My 68 does not have the stock attena on it, it's a one piece and mounted on the rear quarter, looks pretty cool back there to.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi! Thanks for joining the forum! I liked Ames too until I talked to Carrie there...seemed like a lot of work for her to help me find part numbers. they did however seem to have a lot in stock, might use them for some smaller parts. 
Linda


----------

